# Big Improvement



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie is so much improved with his recall and heeling. The other day, I was walking him using a long line and we encountered a man out walking a little white dog. I crossed the street and periodically would tell Newlie to sit to let the man get ahead of us, but then he and his dog crossed over and they kept stopping along the way, too. They did end up going back to the other side, but eventually we caught up and were directly across from them. Newlie was very aware of them the whole time, but he stayed right by me, no barking or lunging or anything. I was very proud!

Also, for the last three weeks or so, he has come consistently whenever I called him, even leaving off chasing the rabbits to come to me! What a good boy!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Must make you so proud! How old is Newlie? And, pictures please.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie is a rescue so we are not sure of his age. We think he was between 2-3 when we got him and we have had him for two years. I am hoping he is only 4 but he is getting some white on his muzzle which makes me sad. I will post some pictures but I am having trouble getting them to upload so hopefully I can fool with them tonight.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

White on the muzzle can show up as early as 2 yo in a GSD. My now 5 yo has had a white milk mustache for some time (and she doesn't get milk!)


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona will be 3 in May. I noticed white on her chin. I tried to clean it off. Didn't come off. Looked at her sister (same litter) she had it too. Stopped panic.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, that makes me feel better! Newlie has matured but he still has what seems like a lot of energy so I was hoping the white didn't mean too much...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

*Picture of Newlie (Finally)*

This is an older picture of Newlie but he looks the same except for the white on his muzzle. It's not easy to get a good picture of him, he tends to move at the last minute and then it's blurry!


----------

